# Can anyone help / advise next step?



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

I've just had a second NHS funded IVF cycle which was to be my last. I've had the usual tests but I want to get some further testing done now, which I'm aware will be self-funded. My GP is doing me a referral letter and I just thought I could go to my local private hospital with it. But they don't do any fertility tests or treatment there. So I'm back to Google and of course the lovely FF boards!

I have my follow up appointment with the fertility unit in March - do I just go with them for further testing or where / how to I find out where I go with this letter?
I'm struggling to find what my next step is?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry you are in this position  

Are you wanting treatment in the UK? If so have a look at the HFEA website, you can find your local clinics and they have the details on there of what treatments the clinics offer and what their stats are. Just be wary that some of the stats need a bit of scrutiny!for example some give the stats for live births, others it's positive BETAs, and some give stats per embryo transfer, and others per cycle started. You can then have a look at the clinics you are interested in on the net and on the Regional section. Most will have open days that you can attend to get a feel for them.

If you want to travel abroad, have a look at the relevant international section/s - there is some brilliant information about different clinics. The are also some agencies that book/manage your treatment (IVF Traveller, IVF Treatment Abroad, Your IVF Journey etc)

With regards to tests you can have most/all level one immune blood tests done at your GP for free. Level 2 immunes tests are more expensive/controversial, and it's best to do level 1s first and think about level 2s in conjunction with your clinic as there are a lot of different theories. 

An option for further testing that we considered is Serum in Athens, there is loads of info on the Greece thread. They can do the more detailed tests cheaper (even when you consider flights and accommodation) than you can get in the UK.

I don't know if any of that ramble helps, but I hope (some of it) makes sense!

Xxx

EDITED by me because I am an idiot and didn't make sense


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

That is brilliant - thank you Cloudy for responding
Although I've not heard of level 1 and level 2 immune testing, the GP did say (when I asked for immune tests) that I'd had all the immune testing the NHS could offer. So I could translate this to be the Level 1 tests perhaps. I guess all of that will be in the referral letter when I get it?
I also need to ask for my notes from the fertility unit - should I ask for them in advance? Or just when I go on the day (I don't want them to say I can't have them)

I have heard a little bit about Serum - I will definitely read some more into it. I am feeling impatient like I don't want to sit back at all or my momentum will go and I'll give up again (I kind of did before - hence a 6 year gap between treatments). But at the same time, I may be better off waiting until I have some written information before I enquire. Otherwise I possibly can't tell them what I want!

Oh man it's all so confusing!!  
Thank you again!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

There's nothing to stop you looking now while you wait for your information - you wouldn't need you exact details until you book a consultation with a clinic (or virtual Skype consultation if you are thinking about abroad).

Your GP should be able to provide you with details of the tests they have done and your results: although they may charge an admin fee. If you have a look on the Immunes Thread you will find the details of level one tests so you can check what you have had.

With regards to your notes they have to provide them, but may ask for a fee (I think ours is £50, which is cheap in the world of IVF I suppose!)

I think it's worth going to your review with an open mind of what they can offer and what they suggest, but I think there is no harm in doing some research into extras/tests/clinics so that you can go armed with all the useful/relevant information. There is a really good thread called "Learning from your failed cycles" (or something like that) in the Immunes section that's worth a read and very educating!

xxx


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh thank you Cloudy
I have just called the GP office and asked for a set of all my tests and results to be with the referral letter when I pick it up - she said she would pass the doctor a note so fingers crossed that will be done and given to me.

I do have lots of questions for the review meeting. I can't get away from the fact that something happens after fertilisation with me. It's just a gut feeling that there is an issue at that stage and if that is the case, no amount of IVF will help us. I just wish we knew what was wrong, hence I want more testing before any more assisted conception. 
Does that make sense? Or is it a bit naïve??

I will try and find that thread, thank you. 
And the Serum, Athens thread - is that called Embryolab - Greece (or something similar)


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Embryolab is a separate clinic in Greece.

This is the link to the main pages of the Greece board with useful information about Serum and the immune testing, and other tests, that they do:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=330882.0

Xxx


----------

